# watch this.......



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

DH just sent me this link....... pretty darn funny

http://biertijd.com/mediaplayer/?itemid=1328


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 23, 2007)

Ahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...that sh*t is hella funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thanks for giving me a good laugh on my lunch break lol.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 23, 2007)

ur welcome


----------

